# Modifier 76 - Urgent Care



## jaud63 (May 6, 2010)

Please let me know if I can use a modifier 76 on an EKG 93005 service in a hospital based Urgent Care if it is repeated by the same MD. Also, is it appropriate to use the modifier 25 on the E/M with the EKG? I have been instructed that it is not necessary but my sources have always told me otherwise.


Thanks


----------



## mitchellde (May 6, 2010)

Yes you would use the 76 on a repeted EKG for the facility.  If you do not know wheter the same physician ordered the second one the you look to see if the same physician provied the interpretation, if so then use the 76 and if it is a diofferent physician then use the 77.  The 25 is not necessary for the facility claim as the 93005 code is a status X procedure, 25 is needed only when a status S or T procedure is performed on the same day as a visit.


----------



## jaud63 (May 7, 2010)

*76 modifier*

Thanks. You've been a great help.


----------

